# That Smell...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson talks about "That Smell".....no, not that Skynard song, but that left by rodents.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Not so much mice here but larger pests like racoons and woodchucks using hay for a motel room. Very messy tennants plus the use their accomodations for a bathroom.....

They are usually accompanied by the smell of gunpowder burning,........


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not only the smell, but the presence of mice can make you sick. I watch Ice Road Truckers on occasion and one of the drivers came down with hanta virus because of mice in his sleeper.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Mice set up house in the little heater box in the cab of our '68 Case W10B wheel loader years ago. I still get a faint odor of mouse p!$$ if I turn the heater fan on. 
My wife hates the sight of mice as much as I hate the damage they do


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've rewired my neighbors tractor twice, because of mice. But, cats aren't really the answer. If I don't keep all the doors of my shop closed, my daughters barn cats get in and think any oil absorbent on the floor is their litter box. I'm not sure which critter I'd rather NOT have, but I am starting to get pretty fond of snakes.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep, snakes don't leave much mess behind.



Mike120 said:


> , but I am starting to get pretty fond of snakes.


Until ya open a box, paying attention to something else, & that thing slides across yer hand & up yer arm...........


----------

